

Ask HN: How to price a software? - ashitvora

What factors to consider when pricing a product?
Should I consider the efforts and time I've put in or should I price it based on the demand and availability of such other products?<p>Also, is it ok to raise the price in future when I roll our new features?
======
patio11
It is OK to raise your price for any reason or none at all. If you think a
higher price is profit maximizing, raise your price. If a competitor lowers
their price to undercut you, that sounds like a great opportunity to raise
your price to make it clear you beat them on quality.

Your effort matters _zero_ \-- customers will only see what they get, not what
you do. BCC is five times as much code as I write for consulting clients, but
they pay several orders of magnitude more for my work. Pricing based on the
availability of other products only makes sense if you compete with them:
ideally, you have ready answers for why you do not.

------
fezzl
Price based on the value you deliver. If you estimate that you can save/make
businesses an average of, say, $100 a month, price lower than that but not so
low that you can't profit from it.

